# Dog swap Salt Lake City?



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice idea, but I'm not sure how well that would work. I only puppy sit for friends, whose dogs I know really well and I know get along well with my dog. Even then it's not always possible since I'm at work all day. I do have a great place to kennel your pup. Camp Bow Wow. Mine goes there for day care & kennel from time to time.


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

That sounds pretty cool I'd like to see something like this in a lot of different river communities. In my home own it's no big deal I have friends that could watch them but on trips where I'd like to bring the dog because we'll be camping the for the weekend and maybe on the river for a few hours. For instance our Ruby Westwater trip coming up I could have the dog on the ruby for 3 days and then take him to a buzzards house for the one night while in Westwater canyon. I probably baby my dog to much but I cant bring myself kennel him over night. He's been at the kennel during day trips in canon city but I'd rather him be at house with a couch he can lay on haha. I can see the dogs freak out when they walk back to the kennels and all the other dogs are barking and freaking out. Cool idea!


----------

